# How do you use the interval timer on the Nikon D7000?



## AfroKen

I don't understand the interval timer on the Nikon D7000.  Someone please help me from ripping my hair out.  

I am supposed to input:
(the number of intervals) x (the number of shots per interval) = Total number of shots.
i.e., 003 X 2 = 0006.

Say if I wish to do star trails and I want to take, say, 200 individual exposures of 1 minute each (with the shortest amount of time possible between each shot, of course).  

What do you input to achieve this?  
_
Can_ you do this?  

I have read the manual (it's on Page 156 of the English manual) and don't understand any of it.  It makes absolutely no sense to me.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bram

Read pages 155-159 in the user manual.
http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/kie88335f7869dfuejdl=-cww2/D7000_EN.pdf
I just read through this part and it doesn't sound too complicated. I  am personally kind of thrown off with the shots per interval because if I  want to do star trails I only want one shot per interval.
Trial and Error my friend!


----------



## AfroKen

I've already read the manual, as my post indicates, and have messed around with this and do not know how to achieve this.  If anyone has any experience doing this, I would really appreciate a response.  Thanks!


----------



## panblue

AfroKen said:


> I don't understand the interval timer on the Nikon D7000.  Someone please help me from ripping my hair out.
> 
> I am supposed to input:
> (the number of intervals) x (the number of shots per interval) = Total number of shots.
> i.e., 003 X 2 = 0006.
> 
> Say if I wish to do star trails and I want to take, say, 200 individual exposures of 1 minute each (with the shortest amount of time possible between each shot, of course).



200 x 1 = 200...is there also a default interval time, or a choice of preset 
interval times (including a custom value)? 
I don't have this camera but that would seem logical sub-menu/menu
option, additional to the # intervals/# shots.


----------



## AfroKen

I tried derivations of "200 x 1 = 200", but it didn't work....It would click 200 shots that were not timed (in other words, it would shoot whatever my camera settings were, not for one minute).  I'm just flummoxed.  This is the first time I've not understood how to use something in a camera, but to have it be something that should be really simple is beyond me.


----------



## panblue

I have no idea. ...

..although I googled it, and got 38,700 results .

Amongst those, wrote Dave...

Dave | August 25, 2011 at 1:44 am
I have been looking for a tutorial on this subject with this camera. I own a D7000. The only issue is, I am fuzzy on the terminology. Under &#8220;Interval Timer&#8221; on the Shooting menu I realize the first screen is &#8220;now&#8221; or &#8220;start time&#8221;, self explanatory. The next screen is &#8220;Interval&#8221; and there are 3 boxes which I am having a hard time grasping what to set here. It is box : box &#8216; box &#8221; Are you able to clarify what increments these stand for? Then there is &#8220;Select intervals X # of shots. Could you explain that? Believe it or not I am no slouch with photography but I have never used an interval timer before and as much as I fiddle with it, I can not wrap my head around these settings. I would really appreciate it.










Richard Harrington | August 31, 2011 at 4:37 pm
Hours
Minutes
Seconds
Other part is bracketing.


Nikon D7000 &#8211; The Time Lapse Shooter&#8217;s Friend «


----------



## panblue

So I guess box:box:box is the interval; hours, minutes,seconds. You see that in your camera's menu?


----------



## TMZ

Sorry to re-hash an old topic.. but no one really answered it. 

If you want to do shots longer than 30s you need to purchase an Intervalometer/ Interval Timer (dealextreme has several options). The built-in D7000 interval timer doesn't work in bulb mode... So the best you can do is set your shutter to 30 seconds, and take any number of 30s shots. The downside is you'll probably have to use a higher ISO to let enough light in.  

The built-in interval timer is pretty straightforward... you just have to remember that your interval time has to be longer than your shutter speed... So if you're doing a 30 second shot, set the interval time to 31 or 32 seconds.  

So for example... put you camera in manual (or shutter priority)... shutter speed of 30s (if you're doing star trails you'll want a large aperture f/1.8). 
Then in the interval timer shooting menu... *Start time*: now (or set a time, but make sure you internal clock is set correctly) ... *Interval*: 00:00'31" .... *Select Intervals X No. of Shots*: 400x1.   
With this set-up it'll take one 30 second shot ... every 31 seconds... 400 times. 

Another important point is to make sure you don't use High ISO noise reduction, as that will cause you to miss shots.


----------



## exemplaria

If you want to do star trails specifically (this won't work for other time lapses), just a got a lockable shutter release cable.  You'll still be limited to a max of 30 sec exposures, but set your focus and aperture, then leave the shutter release cable locked in continuous shooting mode.  Your exposures for a good star trail photo need to be almost continuous - a 1 sec break is probably OK, but 10 seconds might be too long.


----------

